# best homemade wrap fabric



## Magali

I am planning on making a wrap. I was going to buy an EllaRoo but can't afford it so I'm hoping to make my own for a lot less.

What fabric will work the best? Will flannel work? What about regular 100% cotton with no give to it? Or is that stretchy t-shirt material the best? As you can see I am a newbie, so any advice would be appreciated. I am planning on making a "no-sew" wrap, if that makes any difference.


----------



## homefrontgirl

:

Really curious about this too. . .


----------



## Village Mama

I made one in the winter out of fleece. It worked so well, was super cheap and really really nice and warm!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Stretchy jersey wont be a very good choice for long-term wearing or back carries...due to...the stretch!!!

I believe most moms who make their own wraps use heavier weight cotton gauze...also...some like thin hemp material.

basically I think it'll be trial and error...so you might need to make more than 1 wrap.

But just know, the thinner the material the better you better be as a wrapper to avoide pressure points and pain! There is a reason why German wraps are so $$..is they are very thick and pliant and so the chance of having pressure spots or pain is much less. So, try to get some higher quality gauze or other fabric.

Umm Ibi


----------



## UmmIbrahim

FYI
TBW.com has a sticky of info for making your own wrap.
You need a ID thou...but TBW is THE SPOT for babywearing info.









http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...d.php?t=103045


----------



## nonnymouse

Jersey and fleece work well for no-sew, but have a limited life because of the stretch. The heavier your dc gets, the less supportive stretch will be. You can do Gauze. Or, sometimes, you can luck out and find a jacquard weave fabric. There was some rainbow fabric at Joann's last year that was similar to a woven wrap. If you have ever touched a germanwrap, that will give you an idea of the feel you're looking for.

http://thehuynhs.net/TBW/SPoC.jpg

You can find the thread in TBW DIY. Search for woven SPOC.


----------



## Mamato2and2

I have a piece of fabric that I have been using for 14.5 years now---not continuously though. Mine was just a piece of cotton--non stretch. I have never even hemmed it, it is just straight out of the store. I am always amazed when I see these things for so much $$ when I spent $10 and it has lasted through 3 babies so far! Not to mention all the times when we have used it to sit on at concerts or the park etc.


----------



## SonomaMom

I bought Cotton Gauze here:
http://www.fashionfabricsclub.com/ca...y=Types&Page=1

I think it's the best fabric for a wrap because it's slightly stretchy, but not as stretchy as knit jersey. And it breaths really well. Plus I bought a really cute pink/green striped fabric. PM me if you have any questions, I've made a bunch of wraps this past year.


----------



## Betsyconnersmommy

How old is the baby you will be wearing? Stretchy material such as T-shirt material (known as jersey ) is really best for newborn to around 15-18 lbs. After that point it tends to stretch out with heavier babies being worn and needs to be adjusted more often.

Getting a woven fabric such as "gauze" fabrics (not to confused with bandage material) With a slight stretch on the biase is a great choice for older babies/toddlers/preschoolers. My first wrap i made out of crinkle cotton. Gauze fabrics must be serged or hemmed as they do tend to unravel. But the good thing about Gauze material is really there is no cutting. You can use the material right off the bolt, just hemming the ends of the sling as the sides are serged already in most cases. For stretchy types of material like fleece, jersey, terrycloth. you want about 6 ft of fabric and the width needs to be around25-30 inches. This is because stretchy fabrics tend to be a bit "heavier" then woven type fabric. With woven type fabric you want the width to be a litte more, so that's why many can be used right off the bolt.

Hope i didnt' confuse you more. LOL there is a great website that shows you how to make them and suggests different types of fabric. I think the website is www.mamatoto.com. HTH

CJ's mom


----------



## tanjarine

I have made them out of woven fabric and from organic bamboo jersey and they are both very nice. The bamboo is so soft and comfy!


----------



## goodheartedmama

gauze


----------

